# A stripper



## ed4copies (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, formed from STRIPS of paua shell.  Dawn painstakingly glued each one in place, then cast it in polyresin.  Apparently this technique was mentioned recently on Rich's site, so she wanted me to post the pen to show what hers looks like.  

(I guess this is part of the old, "You show me yours, and I'll show you mine" syndrome)

Comments welcome, but remember she is a frail little thing!!!


----------



## Dot (Nov 5, 2007)

Beautiful pen.  She did an excellent job on the glue up.

Dot


----------



## jtate (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW, I'd keep that woman if I were you!  You don't often get one that talented!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW! That's awesome.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 5, 2007)

Ed, there is nothing frail about her work! that is just awesome.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 5, 2007)

That is one very beautiful pen, an order of magnitude above the Berea MOP and Abalone El Grandes.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> Comments welcome, but remember she is a frail little thing!!!



Ed, is the comment in reference to the pen?[] Or your psyche? Where's Cav when you need a zinger[?]

-Peter-[]
That pen is gorgeous, no kidding about it.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!

Chris


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 5, 2007)

Excellent collaboration between the two of you!  (But don't ask me to show you mine. [8D])


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />WOW, I'd keep that woman if I were you!  You don't often get one that talented!



This is why Ed does as he is told when it comes to Dawn.  He wants to be kept too![]


----------



## Ligget (Nov 5, 2007)

Fantastic looking pen! Great work![]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Mike,  you have no idea how many times I was "reminded" about this pen and the necessary picture-taking this weekend!!!!!!!  I was SOOOOOOOooooooo happy for the additional project in the middle of trying to get prepared for two MONSTER shows in 10 days, starting Wed.
[][][][][)][)][)]

But, it really IS a unique-looking pen (and I know she spent HOURS getting the strips to line up and JUST FILL the tube circumference.  So, of course, she wants to show off, at least a little.[][][]


----------



## mb757 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ed if you don't mind me asking where did you get the shells from? Thanks Mark.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW...WOW...WOW. I want one of those. that is one beautiful pen.

Laurie


----------



## wayneis (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats a beautiful looking pen kids, way to go.

Wayne


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Thats a beautiful looking pen kids, way to go.
> 
> Wayne



I KNEW I liked this guy!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Wayne!![][][][][]


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 5, 2007)

Not what I expected from the title, but looks great anyhow. []


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 5, 2007)

Ed, that is truly a beaut! I started a similar attempt about 14 months ago, but thus far have not had that kind of success. I bow to your mastery (botha ya's).[]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks, Billy.

I just watch them spin in little circles and take off the stuff that doesn't look like a pen!!

Dawn, on the other hand, is an artist with patience!!!!  
(And sticky fingers[][][][][])


----------



## Daniel (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW nice pen!
I have some pieces of MOP and been wanting to try something like this with it.
I also happen to have one of the limited edition Emperor pens (the black titanium version) I'm thinking this would be worth trying on it. 
any pointers on how to do it would be appreciated.
and by the way I know about the hazards with MOP.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 5, 2007)

Superb work'lady'ship []( PC is a pain [}]) I was wandering how you cut the stuff and how thick it is. I'll bet it really shows its colours in the daylight. Well done Dawn, and Ed too I suppose, for not messing it up[)] Sorry Ed.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry to let everyone down, but this work is simply too awesome to sully with a zinger.  I'll get you next time, Ed.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Sorry to let everyone down, but this work is simply too awesome to sully with a zinger.  I'll get you next time, Ed.



Cav, you're getting soft[] Show no mercy[)]

-Peter-[]


----------



## keapople (Nov 5, 2007)

I am not worthy!
Kirby


----------



## Radman (Nov 5, 2007)

Dawns a frail thing or the pen's a frail thing?
Slam dunk job on the pen buddy, it's outstanding!
[8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 5, 2007)

Just checking....are there numbers under those pieces? []

Super looking pen. Nerves of steel to turn it. []


----------



## leehljp (Nov 5, 2007)

Beautiful pen! Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## fstepanski (Nov 5, 2007)

Beautiful pen, excellent execution!!  And a built in place to hold the dollars, what a deal...


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 6, 2007)

Trully fenomenal. That would be my ultimate keeper.
Congrats


----------



## TAFFJ (Nov 6, 2007)

Well done Dawn! That really is a work art & beauty.
David 
South (UK)


----------



## johncrane (Nov 6, 2007)

Excellent work ED!and Dawn! it's an outstanding piece of workmanship.[][]


----------



## RONB (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful pen!!! Something else I need to add to my list of things to try.Thanks for showing us.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your comments!!

Honestly, the material is probably from a jewelry supplier (we don't remember - we buy lots of "stuff" to experiment with, then it sits for a year or so before we get to try it.)  After the shows are over, we will make an effort to find it, cause the pen IS pretty cool and I think I can sell it in the $300 ballpark ($400 with a gold nib) - that makes it WORTH digging for.

Turning it was a breeze, Anthony!!!  I just closed my eyes and prayed!!!  You know Dawn would not have been unhappy if I clipped a little off[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Mikey (Nov 6, 2007)

Ed, I don't know if anyone pointed this out, but you posted the wrong picture. You posted a picture of a really nice looking pen and you were supposed to post a picture of a stripper.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Ed, I don't know if anyone pointed this out, but you posted the wrong picture. You posted a picture of a really nice looking pen and you were supposed to post a picture of a stripper.[]



Got your attention, didn't it????


----------

